# redoing my room



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

If I were to re-do my room ...

if I was too lazy to look for the first reflections points, *would it be ok to treat the left and right side walls with a wide strip of 2" rockwool 48" high the entire length of the left and right wall?*

accompanying this "treatment" would be the 4 corners will have "superchunks" bottom to ceiling
the entire ceiling covered with the 2" rockwool
the entire front wall also with 2" rockwool (but avoiding the projection screen)

*do I need to wrap rockwool for health reasons? * (not aesthetic) I was wondering if it had the same side effects as rigid fiberglass

I don't plan on wrapping ANY of the treatments, purely practical acoustically, no money for aesthetics.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

From what I understand it's easy to find your first reflection points. With a mirror. From your listening position, Slide a mirror along the wall, until you the speaker in the mirror and thats where a acoustic panel would go on the opposite wall. Do the same for all front speakers. Ceiling also.

I could be wrong. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd probably wrap them with something - the rockwool can crumble when brushed against. You can get lightweight Muslin from JoAnn Fabrics for < $1 per yard.

The way you're describing doing your room it will be terribly, terribly overdead in the mids and highs. No way should you do the ceiling 100% in 2". You'd be a lot better off using 4" straddling all the wall ceiling corners. 

If you really don't want to find the refleciton points (though it's really simple), just start directly beside the speaker and come back to 3/4 of the distance between your speakers and your seat. That'll catch them.

Bryan


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

drpain, thanks, I knew the mirror trick, but figured that if the mids and highs will not be sacrificed, the benefit of the extra "bass" trapping would be good.

thanks bryan for the idea. about the ceiling, if my floor was live (a 3/8" area rug maybe), would you still suggest against totally deadening the ceiling?

about the first reflection points, how wide vertically should I do the side walls? 2 feet high? 3 feet high? 4 feet high? (centered on the tweeter level)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you had a hardwood or tile floor, then I'd want some absorbtion up high - but likely still wouldn't do the whole thing. I'd rather have some scattered absorbtion around the room on multiple boundaries.

Bryan


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

mike c said:


> about the first reflection points, how wide vertically should I do the side walls? 2 feet high? 3 feet high? 4 feet high? (centered on the tweeter level)





bpape said:


> If you had a hardwood or tile floor, then I'd want some absorbtion up high - but likely still wouldn't do the whole thing. I'd rather have some scattered absorbtion around the room on multiple boundaries.
> 
> Bryan


thanks again Bryan.

last question for today  what about the height of the side panels?


----------

